# ecryptfs-create-private cipher auswählen

## Christian99

hallo, ich versuch grade mit ecryptfs-create-private ein verschlüsseltes verzeichnis zu erstellen. Das geht auch, aber wie kann ich denn die verschlüsselungs art auswählen und eventuell auch das verzeichnis? bei mir nimmt er immer aes mit 128bit und die Ordner Private und .Private. Weiß das zufällig jemand?

Schönen Dank

Christian

----------

## firefly

soweit meine Recherche ging, kannst du das garnicht beeinflussen, wenn du das tool verwendest, auser du erstellst das ganze komplett von hand siehe: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/07/create-an-encrypted-private-directory-with-ecryptfs/

----------

## Christian99

ok, danke. ist aber komisch dass das nur händisch geht und nicht über das tool...

----------

